# 300mm Yanagiba on a magnetic strip in zebra wood



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## daveb (Sep 12, 2014)

Yowser. Are you playing with the knives, playing with the mag strip or just taunting the earth people? :cool2:


----------



## Anton (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow. 

Looks like someone is having fun taking pictures


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2014)

i needed a break from e-mails... it feels like a never-ending battle. Every time my inbox drops below 100 e-mails, i get a huge influx that takes me back to about 200 or so. I've got about 50 e-mails in drafts at any given time. Photo taking is way better than that


----------



## dmccurtis (Sep 12, 2014)

I think you might call that a phalanx of yanagiba.


----------



## jared08 (Sep 12, 2014)

You really make me wish I needed a yanagi for my job...
Time to rewrite the menu ha


----------



## Vesteroid (Sep 13, 2014)

It's amazing to me how much I enjoy fine knives. I had no rush tonight and was making a Diane sauce for some fillets, and pulled out a petty I got from Jon to slice my garlic. I spent 15 minutes trying to slice up 4 cloves so thin I could see through them. My skill needs work, but darn does that knife cut well. 

Several times I simply stopped and looked at that dead sexy lacquered handle. 

I swear this hobby will be the death of me.


----------

